# Lime Wine



## scubaman2151 (Feb 28, 2008)

This local resturant serves Limeade. Its kinda like lemonade but they use limes instead. Well it is really really good, so I figured making a lime wine would be cool. What do you guys think of this recipe?



<H3 ="post-title entry-title">*Lime Wine* </H3>
<DIV =post-er-line-1>
<DIV ="post- entry-content">





2 dozen limes 


1lb raisins, chopped 


4lbs sugar 


1 gallon water 


1 tsp yeast nutrient 
wine yeast

Peel limes and set aside. Place peels in fermentor. Dissolve sugar in 2 quarts boiling water; pour over peelings and let stand for 24 hours. Squeeze limes. Combine remaining 2 quarts water with raisins and lime juice. Squeeze limes in a separate container. Strain peel-water mixture into raisins and lime juice mixture and discard the peels; add yeast and nutrient, and put entire mixture into fermentor. Ferment for 2 weeks, stirring daily. Strain and pour into secondary fermentor. Age for at least 8 months.


Scuba


----------



## smurfe (Feb 28, 2008)

Gonna be very acidic. Will need to adjust. I would zest the peels as well and not throw the entire rind in there, only the zest. That is where your good lime flavor will be.You are going to get a lot of bitterness from the rinds. I would probably go with just the zest and not add the juice from the limes. I have no real idea on how many limes you would need to zest though. Two dozen ought to be plenty though for a gallon batch.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2008)

I think 4 pounds of sugar is about double what is needed Scuba. I think that Smurfe's recommendation is good for the zest.


He doesn't have lime listed but the lemon should be close. Here is a link to some of Jack Keller's lemon recipes.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques48.asp


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 28, 2008)

I checked out the lemon one but ill recheck it too see how I could work it out. What is zest?


----------



## WineNewbie (Feb 28, 2008)

Zest is the gratings of the outside of the peel. There is actually a kitchen gadget called a zester...or lemon zester. You can just use a fine grater though. Lots of flavor in the zest and no bitterness from the white pith.
Don't you watch the FOOD Network? lol


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol sometimes. My sister and grandma love the FOOD network. I cant stand that rachel ray though.


Scuba


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 28, 2008)

Jim watches "Cooking with Cleavage" all the time.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 28, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Jim watches "Cooking with Cleavage" all the time.




.






Ok zesting this seems the way to go. Any idea what color this is going to have to it? Also what yeast should I use?


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2008)

I would think it would come out a very light green. I would get an acid test to do this kit and if very high to start have some calcium carbonate on hand. That lowers the acidity.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok here is what I dont get. When making limeade all you do is squeeze the juice out of the lime, add sugar and serve cold. Awsome drink. I wouldnt think making this into wine would be any harder. You simply add a few more steps. Add sugar, ferment sugar, backsweeten, done. Im not being sarcastic I just dont know .


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2008)

Limeade is made to be drank right then or within days. If you plan on bottling this and having any for some time then the right amount of acid and Ph is required for this. Having a high or low PH will directly effect the SO2 and will deem it not bottle worthy but this could be a good learning experience to see how long it will last.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 29, 2008)

I would give it a try like you are talking Scubaman. The limes are high in malic acid, which gives them a very tart taste(as well as a good bit of citric acid). As tart as limes are, they aren't as bad as rhubarb and that is made into wine quite easily. While an acid test would allow adjustments, it might also make for a bland lime wine. Give it a shot and we will all learn about it together.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 29, 2008)

Apple: Should I put it through MLF then?
Any idea on what yeast to use?


I just found a wine supply store a couple miles from my house. Im heading out there next week and I will see what they have. I will try to pick up a acid test kit as well as a ph test kit.


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think I would on this one. Part of what gives lemonaide/limeaide its appeal is the sweet/tart thing going on. When it is done, then I would backsweeten it to bring the lime flavor back out and counter the tartness with sweetness. MLF only works within a certain pH/TA range and I think you might have to play too much to get it there and might mess up the flavor.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 29, 2008)

Would be an interesting one to try. I made an ancient mead variation with lime, the small taste I have done say it is unique. Scotty may have some advise after doing his orange juice wine, would think it would be maybe somewhat similar in the acid adjustments etc.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok so here is what I am going to do.


Get some limes and zest them into the primary (how many limes do I need?)


Dissolve about 2lbs of white sugar into boiling water and pour over zest.


Should I juice the limes and add the lime juice in now?


Add frozen white grape concentrate?


Let cool, then add chemicals.


Any other chemicals I need to add beside yeast nutrient?


Let sit for 12ish hours, add yeast.


What type of yeast doI use?


Thanks,


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Feb 29, 2008)

Scubaman2151 said:



> Ok so here is what I am going to do.
> 
> 
> Get some limes and zest them into the primary (how many limes do I need?) Try a dozen or so- maybe a couple pounds?
> ...


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 29, 2008)

Would more zest bring out more flavor of the lime? So kinda like more is better.


Scuba


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 29, 2008)

You could toss in a package of lime Koolaide... Or not. 
Are you clear now on what the zest is? Only the green on the outside. Do use caution with the amount of limes. You don't want it to be overpowering. Otherwise, you may as well make Koolaide and toss in a shot of vodka.



Please keep us posted! This is going to be fun.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol Ill keep you guys up to date. Ill go with a dozen limes and that sould be ok. Ill juice all of those as well when making this.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 29, 2008)

Scuba, i would probably use Lalvin 71B as it will eat up a little of the ecxess Malic acid.


----------



## Joseph1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Scuba, a quick look at the websites of Jack Keller and Ben Rotter indicate that limes contain citric acid.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 29, 2008)

Like Joseph points out, I wouldn't worry about the malic acid in the limes. The dominant acid is indeed citric acid, and there is lesser quantities of malic. Like I said, I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think MLF is warranted.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 1, 2008)

OK. Today I went to that restaurant and got that limeade again. And well your absolutely right, acidity is going to be a problem. Do you guys know how I could lower the acid level?


Scuba


----------



## pelican (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never made this kind of wine, but in the book Home Winemaking by Terry Garey, as a note to her recipe for Orange Wine, she recommends using only 6 to 7 lime for Lime Wine, the zest from 2 or 3 of them, along with 2 lbs sugar, no added acid, 1 tsp yeast nutrient, 1/4 tsp tannin, and 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme. All the citrus recipes I've seen too all recommend avoiding getting any of the white pith into the mix. Not that I can speak from any experience, but thought I'd share what that book had.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2008)

Calcium carbonate will lower acidity.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">6160 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Calcium Carbonate - 2 oz.


This chemical is basic; in other words, it lowers the acidity of your wine to within your targeted range.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$1.19</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2008)

Tried that in the Rhubarb/Pineapple wine....The wine it has not much acidity...but I do get heart burn from it...??????



It's just me and pineapple I guess...



Some people love it.


----------

